
Do you think successful startup founders spend as much time as you on YCNews? - rokhayakebe

======
SwellJoe
Paul told me to come here. I do everything Paul says. I'm not sure why I'm not
rich yet.

------
jaggederest
Nope, as I posted in another thread, trying to code all the time gets you a
microsecond view, when you (most of the time) need a year-long view.

I have a hard enough time distracting myself from micro-optimization etc
without trying to intentionally limit my goofing off.

------
rokhayakebe
Do you think you may be closer to success if you spend less time on YC News or
Digg? Maybe use that time to clean up your messy code. Just a question.

~~~
nostrademons
Touche.

Anyway, very few people can spend literally _all_ their time immersed in code
and maintain their productivity. (I've heard that Bill Joy could, which may be
why he invented an OS and made a billion dollars). For most of us, we're
_less_ productive if we try to code round the clock for days on end. This
applies even to very wealthy people like Bill Gates (hobby: reading
biographies of famous leaders) and Larry Ellison (hobby: yacht and fighter jet
races).

news.YC is a better way to fill that downtime than, say, watching TV or
playing WoW.

Besides, I've already spent all evening cleaning up my messy code, fixed like
a dozen bugs, and am currently banging my head against what appears to be a
bug in Web.py. A small break is called for.

~~~
Tichy
Where DO people like Bill Gates, Steve Jobs and Bill Joy hang out online?
Surely they need to chill out some time, too?

While online discussions like YC news are a big waste of time, I find that
they tend to inspire me a lot, too.

~~~
sbraford
Both Bill Gates & Steve Jobs have said in interviews they read Engadget =)

What I wonder is if Bill Gates has read PG's Microsoft is Dead essay...

Any top Microsofties in da house...? (yah, right.. =)

